# Need a Woodworker



## dungbeetledad (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking for a woodworker who can build some scanner stands for me. Hoping for a professional in the SE Wisconsin area. I have pictures of what I need. Baltic Birch 3 level stand - need to be shipped with minimal assembly required onsite. Easy projects, but I just don't have the time and I can't sell them to myself - company has a problem with that!

Email me at [email protected] if interested in quoting and I can send you photos. Looking for 4 ASAP, but eventually, I will need a couple dozen. Thanks!


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

I sent an email but got no response!

John


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

.


----------

